# Cornuti e mazziati



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

*Si erano rivolti a uno psichiatra per avviare le pratiche per l'annullamento del matrimonio*

*Scopre da mail che moglie è lesbica
A processo per violazione della privacy*

*Il pm chiede la condanna dell'uomo a tre mesi. La sentenza prevista per il 23 aprile*


*MILANO -* Un uomo scopre che la moglie è omosessuale leggendo un mail sul computer di casa. I due si confrontano e decidono di chiedere l'annullamento del vincolo matrimoniale alla sacra Rota per «vizio del consenso» e per questo si rivolgono ad uno psichiatra. Il professionista stende sul caso una relazione che consegna all'avvocato matrimonialista. Ma la donna non condivide il fatto che nello scritto si faccia riferimento esplicito alla sua omosessualità. E così *denuncia il marito per violazione della privacy,* *violazione della corrispondenza, mancato adempimento degli obblighi famigliari e diffamazione.* Viene denunciato anche lo psichiatra, al quale viene contestata la violazione del segreto professionale. Al processo, in corso davanti al giudice della terza sezione penale del Tribunale di Milano, il pm ha chiesto giovedì la condanna a tre mesi per il marito per il solo reato di violazione della privacy, perchè sugli altri reati è intervenuta una remissione di querela. Per lo psichiatra, invece, l'accusa ha chiesto l'assoluzione per mancanza del dolo. La sentenza è prevista per il 23 aprile prossimo.



ma questa è fuori!! mancato adempimento degli obblighi famigliari e diffamazione quando chiede l'annullamento per avere omesso il piccolo particolare che è  lesbica??
dai..veramente è da cornuti e mazziati


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Si erano rivolti a uno psichiatra per avviare le pratiche per l'annullamento del matrimonio*
> 
> *Scopre da mail che moglie è lesbica*
> *A processo per violazione della privacy*
> ...


 

















   ciapa su e porta a ca'


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ciapa su e porta a ca'


guarda io non ho parole!
certe donne non hanno proprio pudore.
Hai mentito e preso per il culo il tuo compagno e poi t'incazzi pure


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda io non ho parole!
> certe donne non hanno proprio pudore.
> Hai mentito e preso per il culo il tuo compagno e poi t'incazzi pure


 
ovvio!!!! chiedere scusa è fuori moda, non lo sapevi?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda io non ho parole!
> certe donne non hanno proprio pudore.
> Hai mentito e preso per il culo il tuo compagno e poi t'incazzi pure


In certi casi, è anche colpa di di permette a certe persone di allargarsi... il giudice ti potrà anche dar ragione in tribunale, ma non ti fa mica da angelo custode...


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2009)

Chi si affida ai tribunali rotali in genere non ha molti scrupoli. (tranne casi particolari ovviamente).


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chi si affida ai tribunali rotali in genere non ha molti scrupoli. (tranne casi particolari ovviamente).


verissimo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Aprile 2009)

se ero nel marito mi ci buttavo in mezzo......


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ero nel marito mi ci buttavo in mezzo......


per te altro che sacra ...una bella ruota in mezzo al cranio


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per te altro che sacra ...una bella ruota in mezzo al cranio


 povera ruota.....


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2009)

*Ho pensato la stessa cosa...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> se ero nel marito mi ci buttavo in mezzo......


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ero nel marito mi ci buttavo in mezzo......





moltimodi ha detto:


>


quoto.....


----------



## Old reale (3 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> povera ruota.....


 soffrirebbe di solitudine? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












scusate, non ho resistito...


----------

